# Ok someone gimme the lowdown



## TheBlob (Dec 2, 2013)

What you guys like bettet anastrozole, aromasin and why


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2013)

aromasin less sides better for u and no estrogen rebound


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 2, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> aromasin less sides better for u and no estrogen rebound



This, also as a powerlifter Adex hurt my joints drying me up too much.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 2, 2013)

same here as with SFGiants... Adex dries me out. Tough to find the right dose for me. Exemestane was a piece of cake. 12.5mg EOD is perfect.


----------



## Azog (Dec 2, 2013)

Exemestane for me too. Same reasons as above.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 2, 2013)

PoB. what test dose for the 12.5 EOD of stane?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 2, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> PoB. what test dose for the 12.5 EOD of stane?



I don't use an Ai until I hit 1.2 grams per week. Don't need it otherwise.


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 2, 2013)

adex fuks with your cholesterol while arom doesn't do nearly as much damage, also arom is more of a suicide estrogen while adex just takes up the receptor allowing rebounds


----------



## bubbagump (Dec 2, 2013)

I could never get adex figured out.  I like aromasin but if I'm running mast with test under 800mg I rarely need it.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 2, 2013)

Ive always had better luck with adex and it doesn't dry me out...the only way Ill try aromasin again is if its HG


----------



## TheLupinator (Dec 2, 2013)

Aromasin, it's worth the extra cash for all the reasons above -> Suicide aromatase inhibitor = No rebound & it's better on cholesterol


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 2, 2013)

'stane FTW.


----------



## DF (Dec 2, 2013)

I've used nothing but Adex.  I have my dose dialed in, so no issues.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 2, 2013)

I too prefer the adex. I don't have any problems with lipids so that's a non-issue for me.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 2, 2013)

TheLupinator said:


> Aromasin, it's worth the extra cash for all the reasons above -> Suicide aromatase inhibitor = No rebound & it's better on cholesterol



this......

dex just blocks the receptor.


----------



## UnderDosed (Dec 2, 2013)

i'm on 1mg of armidex a day, lol I love it!


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 3, 2013)

I have only 2 ph cycles and an AAS under my belt, but I have always used Asin.  After studying up a bit, I chose asin as my ai due to its suicidal ability, and being much more favorable on the body.  But as some guys that dialed in on armidex, it is personal preference to the choice and what will work best for you body chemistry.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 3, 2013)

'stane for all of the reasons above. Adex messes with my lipids like it's anavar without the gains...


----------



## Joliver (Dec 4, 2013)

I try to control it with SERMs if I can.  Estrogen proves very beneficial for joints and strength.  If I get in trouble, I will hit a single dose of letro, then I am back to good for the foreseeable future.

Disclaimer:  Letro kills estrogen....and it will kill your dick as a consequence.  I repeat--letro is a dick destroyer.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 4, 2013)

joliver said:


> I try to control it with SERMs if I can.  Estrogen proves very beneficial for joints and strength.  If I get in trouble, I will hit a single dose of letro, then I am back to good for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Disclaimer:  Letro kills estrogen....and it will kill your dick as a consequence.  I repeat--letro is a dick destroyer.



So basically you're leaving E2 elevated and treating certain symptoms with SERM's?


----------



## 502 (Dec 4, 2013)

And if that is what you are doing, why? I'm asking to learn.


----------

